# For Minority Report EV fans



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

It was built on an S-10 chassis and it was an ICE car


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool, but a bit different than I remember. Don't know about those wings by the rear tires.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-Lexus-Concept-Minority-Report.htm


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Cool, but a bit different than I remember. Don't know about those wings by the rear tires.
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-Lexus-Concept-Minority-Report.htm


No, what Mike Vetter has created is definitely not an exact replica of the movie car. There are several differences, including the doors. He has his hinged on the rear and much smaller than in the film. The car from the film had the doors opening conventionally and hinged close to the front wheel wells, making for a much wider door and easier ingress and egress. The rear wing is different as well as the rear wheel wings.

Still, I could live with the styling changes, I think.

The main weakness is that this is not a "kit" in the usual sense, it is only a one-piece body shell and would require a LOT of fabrication that would not be required with more developed kits for Lambos, Cobras, Ferraris, etc.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Chevy S10 pickup???? That doesn't seem like a very good choice for a car donor.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Readily available small full frame with lots of available parts. Seems like a decent choice.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Was thinking that a unibody donor would allow for smaller vertical cross section (makes for more head room or ground clearance within the overal height) and be lighter. I agree that aftermarket support is excellent though.


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

David,

I don't see an alternative to a body-on-chassis in this application. Cutting and folding a unibody package to accommodate that particular body style and maintaining structural integrity would be nothing short of a miracle. If I was inclined to climb out on the skinny branches and build this monster, I would opt for a lightweight tubular spaceframe. You could put together a cleaner, more efficient package, rather than suffering with the aftermath of a hacked up truck chassis.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree that a space frame would be the best solution. Although my personal favorite would be all composite unibody but thats even harder to do.

You're probably right that its not practical to use an existing steel unibody, but it just seems so imperfect to use a heavy, bulky, pickup frame under a composite body like this.

Yeah, I'm too picky


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree. While an electric pickup is a better alternative than an ICE powered pickup, truck chassis and aero ride are like oxymorons.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

david85 said:


> I agree that a space frame would be the best solution. Although my personal favorite would be all composite unibody but thats even harder to do.
> 
> You're probably right that its not practical to use an existing steel unibody, but it just seems so imperfect to use a heavy, bulky, pickup frame under a composite body like this.
> 
> Yeah, I'm too picky


An S10 pickup frame is not as "heavy and bulky" as you might be visualizing. This one has been lowered, and airbagged, and the same suspension kit used to do this could easily accommodate shortening from 111" to the 104" wheelbase this body shell requires. Trim the front horns and build your spaceframe on top of this ladder frame, and you'd have saved yourself a lot of cost and effort that building your own chassis from the ground up would entail. I doubt if the weight penalty would be more than 100 lbs compared to an all tubular chassis. I can see a pair of AC50 motors in tandem driving a driveshaft direct to the rear diff with the Curtis 1238 controllers providing the reverse gear.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

electromet said:


> I agree. While an electric pickup is a better alternative than an ICE powered pickup, truck chassis and aero ride are like oxymorons.


Aero depends mostly on the body covering the chassis, not the chassis itself, barring something lifted.


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

roflwaffle said:


> Aero depends mostly on the body covering the chassis, not the chassis itself, barring something lifted.


 
I was only making reference to the exotic bodywork and the vanilla chassis. I just think it calls for equally exotic underpinnings.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure you make it as exotic as you want to pay for


----------



## Dhicks (Nov 5, 2011)

*EV Fan here* Immediate response**

Can you still build an EV for me? How long would it take you to complete it?
Lastly can you list all that includes in the 45k price? reply at [email protected]
-Don


----------

